# Braided line for Pompano rigs?



## willcfish (Jul 13, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck using braid for Pompano. Either in green or yellow?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have used braid mainline (10-15lb) hi vis yellow then casting leader w/40lb braid in dark green, my pompano rigs for that set up are all hand tied earl brinn style...fluoro 40lb mainline w/25 lb snoods. this is the long rod set up, use a breakaway cannon to save my finger and throw 3-4 oz...this set up is for max distance which the braid allows for, Usually OTG cast...

other pomp set ups are mono based with either fluoro dropper loop rigs or river rigs with 25 or 30lb test, lobbed out...

don't know if that answers your question...but thats how i fish braid for pomps...main advantage is casting distance if u r throwing spinners, u don't need the "no stretch" for pomps....circle hook and the right rod and drag setting will do it all


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I would never used braid for the rigs themselves...main line, sure. I use smoke Fireline occasionally. 14 lb clear Tri+ is better.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

30# for the rigs....braid on spinners, mono on conventional....float on top hook of rig....when these guys are feeding they hit anything,in florida that would be winter fishing


----------

